# Shallow Inlet/Wilsons Prom



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Bit blowy with a 15 k nor-easter on Saturday afternoon, but that didn't matter. We were chasing sambos, but mainly just getting out and about in the new Hobie Adventure and saying hello to a great spot after far too long away. Parked down the end of Hoorigans Lane off Millars Rd and got the yaks on the carts for a quick trundle along the track to catch the last of the low tide down to the entrance.

The plan was to get out and burley up in my favourite hole at the turn of the tide so when we got there and saw that my hole had gone we just mucked around in the rough and tumble where the inlet meets the ocean waiting for the turn so we would then start fishing with a bit of conviction. No go on the fish so pulled into the Prom side of the Inlet for a bit of a break and a quang with a guy fishing from the bank. He was into sea kayaking so we shot the breeze for a bit and then turned back for Hoorigans near sunset for a leisurely drift with SP's. Bobby was ahead of me and I could make out some hoots and rod waving and arrived in time to see her expertly swing a 45 cm ***** aboard. She did well. Of the two boats and one shorebased fisherman that was out she was the only one to raise a scale. Proud of that girl!










Next day we were at Tidal River in perfect conditions. So good in fact that the pursuit of flesh was a secondary consideration again. It was just too freakin sublime. A half dozen size salmon were raised for a bit of fun, but all the action was in simply being on the water, in that spot, on that day. While I've been pretty damn keen on this here yakking thingy for a while now, that day sealed it for both of us. Sen-friggin-sational!

You can see more pics of both Shallow Inlet and Tidal River here -

http://picasaweb.google.com.au/varpee/W ... EVeYSNXoUU

If you click on the pic you get the full deal....


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds like a top couple of days down the prom Varp. Congratulations. Steve.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Top stuff Varpster. Couldn't think of a nicer place in Vic to go paddling. Well... there is Mallacouta...


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

What could be better than spending a day out on the water in great surroundings with the added bonus of a bit of action. Well done mate! cheers Paul


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 26, 2007)

Great photos. The Prom must be a magic place for a paddle/pedal.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Great work Varp!

Nice story 

Pity the hole's gone though


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Bloody developers...they filled in ya hole! Congrats to Bobby on top effort, and to yaself on a great report from top country! 

The rocks around the prom look a bit squidish and sweepish..do they produce? :?:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice work Varp, good to hear your back on the water. Mate being outfished by your girl don't know why thats happens to me too :lol: .

Nice report
Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfx+RzcAAA/XgAAQYAUYgBEAP+3foCAAdRETanpDJ5ExDRgRT2hEGmQMmmgKgJU6kdgU0HFRX6lFR9sGkUczBczx7i1YWvezgIV6VtrwB1G77Pd2oJpphxCkGACN+YK1l/zY5SbfBHHY5PibQBEZhzaLQvxdyRThQkPx+Rzc


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Sensational work Varpster, its a wonderfull place the prom perfect for a weekend away 

Milt,


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Varp,

nice pics of the prom. I am going to have to book a trip down there.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow
Those pics are sensational


----------

